# Stay with current loan pony or change



## NutalieHorseCrazy (Nov 16, 2009)

Currently i loan a lovely temprement 12.3hh grey gelding i have him on full loan which means i have him all week apart form saturdays as he goes to the saturday his owner says that i am still a really good size for him but has asked if i want to more on to a more challenging horse but, with this new ok tempremented 14hh chestnut gelding i will only get him for about 4-5 days a week as his owner and other day loaner will want to ride him.
I don't know which one to choose to stay with my grey gelding or change to the cheastnut gelding please help me make a chose!


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

NutalieHorseCrazy said:


> Currently i loan a lovely temprement 12.3hh grey gelding i have him on full loan which means i have him all week apart form saturdays as he goes to the saturday his owner says that i am still a really good size for him but has asked if i want to more on to a more challenging horse but, with this new ok tempremented 14hh chestnut gelding i will only get him for about 4-5 days a week as his owner and other day loaner will want to ride him.
> I don't know which one to choose to stay with my grey gelding or change to the cheastnut gelding please help me make a chose!


Id spend a day with the new one Get to know him, Let him get to know you, And then Decide.


----------



## NutalieHorseCrazy (Nov 16, 2009)

well this pony does 'live' at my yard and i have riddewn him several times. 
I would love to loan him it's just i dont get him as much times during the week.


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

NutalieHorseCrazy said:


> well this pony does 'live' at my yard and i have riddewn him several times.
> I would love to loan him it's just i dont get him as much times during the week.


Ah, Try see if the owners will let you ride the one you have on the times you can't have the new one?


----------



## LolaJas (Oct 28, 2009)

Why are you thinking about changing? Is it because the new pony is bigger? If you feel comfortable on your current pony and are totally happy with him, I wouldn't change, you might not get on with the new one as well as the old one and you may regret it.


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

LolaJas said:


> Why are you thinking about changing? Is it because the new pony is bigger? If you feel comfortable on your current pony and are totally happy with him, I wouldn't change, you might not get on with the new one as well as the old one and you may regret it.


Yea, I forgot to mention asking for a trial period with the new one, will sort that out


----------



## NutalieHorseCrazy (Nov 16, 2009)

Yea i could do but if i get the new pony tje old pony will go for full loan. I am chanfing ponies cos the owner of my current pony has said that my pony doesnt have the right skills to improve my riding but i do fellvery comfortable on him and im perfect size for him.:confused5:


----------



## LolaJas (Oct 28, 2009)

Are you happy with what you're doing now, or do you feel you want to go a bit further with your riding? Don't be pushed into something you don't want to do


----------



## NutalieHorseCrazy (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes i am happy but im alwaus looking to improve my riding. Isnt everyone


----------



## NutalieHorseCrazy (Nov 16, 2009)

Right just found out that when i get this other horse i will have it any time i want during the week and at weekends as his owner will be in her GCSE's.


----------

